# lip swelling



## ggparker14 (Dec 14, 2011)

Can anyone give me the code for lip swelling?

thanks for any help.


----------



## claning (Dec 14, 2011)

how about 782.3?


----------



## windsorwest3 (Dec 14, 2011)

I'd probably use 784.2


----------



## missy874 (Dec 14, 2011)

784.2


----------



## jkteaney (Dec 14, 2011)

*swelling lips*

is there an underlying cause for the lips to be swelling?  if not i would use 784.2


----------

